
Indian Point Nuclear Power Plant to Close by 2021 - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/06/nyregion/indian-point-nuclear-power-plant-shutdown.html
======
davidf18
Political decision, not safety. No nuclear engineers that I know of have
claimed there are safety problems.

The plant generates about 1/4 of electric power in NYC. Rates will increase,
which is a regressive tax, adversely impacting the poor, and undoubtedly there
will be more air pollution as carbon-based fuels will be needed to substitute.
As far as I know, NYC is using as much of the low-cost hydro power from Quebec
as they can deliver.

~~~
DrScump
Not unlike the closure of Rancho Seco in California:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rancho_Seco_Nuclear_Generating...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rancho_Seco_Nuclear_Generating_Station)

